# Sibelius 8.1



## wcreed51 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sib 8.1 is now available.

http://www.sibeliusblog.com/


----------



## resound (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm glad they finally fixed the 1st ending lines. I'm still on 7.5 though. There haven't been enough improvements to justify the upgrade for me yet.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 21, 2016)

resound said:


> I'm still on 7.5 though. There haven't been enough improvements to justify the upgrade for me yet.


Same here


----------



## windshore (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow. Hard to believe this wasn't a 7.6 or something. It doesn't warrant a new version number. Go Avid..


----------



## Daryl (Jan 21, 2016)

Well, I think we all know in our hearts that Sibelius is dead. I'm still on S6. I didn't really like S7 and once the team had been fired I knew that it would be going nowhere. Luckily the Steinberg app is just around the corner, so I'll be jumping on that as soon as I can.


----------



## resound (Jan 21, 2016)

I love Sibelius and have no reason to stop using it. I honestly don't really need any new features from it so I am happy sticking with 7.5. And a lot of the clients I work for use 6, so most of the time I am using 6 anyways. I stopped by the Avid booth at NAMM today to take a look at the new version. The touch pad features seemed pretty buggy still, and the guy at the desk didn't really even know how to use the program.


----------



## snattack (Jan 30, 2016)

resound said:


> I love Sibelius and have no reason to stop using it. I honestly don't really need any new features from it so I am happy sticking with 7.5. And a lot of the clients I work for use 6, so most of the time I am using 6 anyways. I stopped by the Avid booth at NAMM today to take a look at the new version. The touch pad features seemed pretty buggy still, and the guy at the desk didn't really even know how to use the program.



I think this kind of sums it up: Avid doesn't really care for workflow in a professional sense, it's a matter of attracting with new cool features.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jan 30, 2016)

Didn't Avid just hire a new team of programmers in Canada to work on improvements to Sibelius?

http://www.sibeliusblog.com/news/avid-ramping-up-sibelius-development-with-new-montreal-office/


----------



## Daryl (Jan 30, 2016)

LOL. So their second new development team. What happened to the cheap one in Ukraine? If it really is being transferred to a new team in Canada, that will slow things down even more.


----------



## Reactor.UK (Feb 16, 2016)

Daryl said:


> If it really is being transferred to a new team in Canada, that will slow things down even more.


Calm down, fear not, remember the subscription route would allow them to release more frequent updates so you can now... erm... call it 8.1 ... no .. 8.1.1.


----------

